# Newton County Club Needs One!!! Added more pictures



## hoghunter1 (Aug 29, 2011)

We have 589 acres in Newton county that has very diverse habitat. We have a nice cabin, big pond full of fish and plenty of wildlife. We also have 1.25 miles of yellow river frontage. 

We have trophy rules and are very strict with them. The rest of the rules are common sense and I will email them to any one who is interested. We will have a total of 14 members and the dues are 1150.00 per year. We have abundant deer turkey and small game to hunt year round. 

We are a pin in/out system. All stands are open to all members so new members have the same opportunity as the existing members. The good thing most of the work has been done for the year.

We killed two bucks over 130 last year and 15 does. We also killed a couple of mature bucks that did not score very good.

If you are interested in our club please let me know and I will send you the club rules via email.


I have pictures of the cabin some where and as soon as I can find them I will post a few of them as well.

We also do summer and fall food plots for deer and will be starting some spring plots next year.

NO HOGS ON PROPERTY. NO TURKEY ONLY MEMBERSHIPS ARE SOLD.


----------



## 05whitewrangler (Aug 29, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## hoghunter1 (Aug 29, 2011)

pm returned. Still have one spot!!!


----------



## hoghunter1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## hoghunter1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Added pictures of Cabin and a trail cam photo. Its a picture of a picture but it was within 250 yards of our cabin.


----------



## Mideighties (Sep 3, 2011)

Sent Pm


----------



## hoghunter1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Mideighties said:


> Sent Pm



email sent to you containing rules and answers to your questions. Thanks for looking


----------



## rafedsmith (Jan 9, 2012)

*Do you still have an opening?*

Looking to join a club a little closer to home.  LMK if you guys still have an opening.


----------



## KEITH1234 (Jan 9, 2012)

I am interested in the rules and the location in Newton county related to Rutledge area. How long have you had the property?


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Guys at this time I have no idea how many openings if any we will have. As soon as I know I will post it here immediately so we can get it filled. I appreciate the interest at this time.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Showing the property this weekend if you're interested call me at 6782002260


----------



## bones93 (Nov 18, 2014)

Looking for a club close to home, I live in Newton County. Let me know if you have any openings for the 2015 season


----------



## coop3r (Nov 20, 2014)

You fellas allow coon hunting there? I'm not a deer hunter or anything in just looking for somewhere I can run my dogs that's safe. I wouldn't mind keeping them coons off and away from corn and feed at all.  

Not to mention I live on a few hundred acres in Oxford Ga. in Newton Co.

Very interested, let me know.


----------



## mrstankjuice (Dec 15, 2014)

I know the season isn't over for this year but do you think you will have openings for the next deer season


----------



## t-dog (Dec 27, 2014)

*interested in property*

please pm me...I am in newton co.   would love to see property and see rules...  my name is tommy thanks


----------



## sp12006 (Jan 1, 2015)

If anything opens, I'm interested. 478-258-5857. Thanks, Scott


----------



## meandmydog (Jan 1, 2015)

I interested. Please call 4048863359


----------



## tbrown913 (Jan 6, 2015)

umm, the initial post was in 2011. the last post was 2012, then 2014.  just saying


----------



## Johnnie63 (Jan 7, 2015)

*Newton county hunting club*

Hello I'm very interested in the hunting land if you still have a opening I'm assafe responsible mature hunter looking for a good place to hunt long term please contact me Johnnie Bryson 770 286 6191 thanks


----------



## meandmydog (Dec 14, 2015)

need any members


----------



## meandmydog (Dec 21, 2015)

if you need two members please call me 4048863359


----------

